# Seiko 6117-6400 World Timer - Domed Crystal?



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I've got a Seiko 6117-6400 World timer with a cracked crystal.

I previously got a Sternkreuz reference from someone on here (thanks) and got one from Cousins.

The Cousins supplied item has a defined edge at the top of the crystal dome where my (assumedly original) crystal is more of a curved / bevelled edge.










I think the one I've bought is for another World Timer - does anyone know if the curved / bevelled edge crystals are available anywhere?

Thanks as ever!

Rich.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Some photos if it helps:

My current domed crystal -










New crystal -










New crystal -


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I suspect the Cousins supplied one with the bevelled edge is the correct shape. Sternkreuz are usually pretty good at getting things 100% correct.

I have 3 World Timers and 2 have flat topped, bevelled edge crystals.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mmmm....I just double-checked. I have 2 World Timers, not three. One is silver dial (6117-6420T) and has a rounded crystal and the other is black dial (6117-6400T) with bevelled crystal. Both marked 6117-6400 on case back.

I's still go with bevelled crystal.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mmmm....I just double-checked. I have 2 World Timers, not three. One is silver dial (6117-6420T) and has a rounded crystal and the other is black dial (6117-6400T) with bevelled crystal. Both marked 6117-6400 on case back.
> 
> I's still go with bevelled crystal.


Thanks - any idea if the rounded crystal can be bought any where?


----------

